# ThorpyFX Gunshot OD & Jacques Electric Sheep



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds great - anyone own or try one of these pedals? The Gunshot w/ the Les Paul appeals to me a lot (the Strat sounds killer as well)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I was really interested in the electric sheep until I saw the price  Too bad, it sounds great.

TG


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I was really interested in the electric sheep until I saw the price  Too bad, it sounds great.
> 
> TG


Yep, just saw the price on Musicians Friend.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I like both of those units.

A lot to tweak on both, good range and control with that ES.
Very cool concept with the blending of two gain knobs, good range too.

Almost an $800 dirt section, now we need a boost! A second ES? 8)


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

As it happens, our friendly dealer Electric Mojo carries the ThorpyFx line…..Picked up the Gunshot. simply: Wow! what a unit. As much gain on tap as you like but very musical - even when dimed. The Calibre knob essentially adds aggression and some mojo juju…..I loaded a pic of the descriptions of each knob as they are exactly as described and not metaphorical in one bit.

Absolutely blown away by this overdrive.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Girth and complexity? To a tube amp? That overview is epic!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Girth and complexity? To a tube amp? That overview is epic!


The Calibre feature is pretty wild. Check out the demo above (That Pedal Show).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That pedal is some sweet eye candy too!

Congrats on the new pedal Alex and thanks for the GAS.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Alex said:


> The Calibre feature is pretty wild. Check out the demo above (That Pedal Show).


That was the second time I watched this one. The Gunshot was one I was pretty keen on now that I remember.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I played around with my Gunshot today....put a 9V battery and dead quiet unit. It sounds killer - medium to higher gain settings, incredible unit. Honeymoon phase over and still blown away.


----------

